# yep. im an idiot. i did what pretty much everyone told me not to



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

Feeling this a.m. like i got stabbed in the heart with an ice pick. Divorced a few months ago. During separation before divorced tried reconciliation. Everything went great. Then ex started turning off her phone (which she never normally did) then fell off the face of the earth. So a few weeks ago my ex started trying desperately to get a hold of me. I ignored for awhile. Eventually caved in. She wanted to get together a few times so i did. She talked about getting back together. Everyone told me to ignore. I didnt. Guess what? Phone is now back turned off and she has disappeared again. Ive lost faith in women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ConfusedInMichigan said:


> Feeling this a.m. like i got stabbed in the heart with an ice pick. Divorced a few months ago. During separation before divorced tried reconciliation. Everything went great. Then ex started turning off her phone (which she never normally did) then fell off the face of the earth. So a few weeks ago my ex started trying desperately to get a hold of me. I ignored for awhile. Eventually caved in. She wanted to get together a few times so i did. She talked about getting back together. Everyone told me to ignore. I didnt. Guess what? Phone is now back turned off and she has disappeared again. Ive lost faith in women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about faith in yourself?


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

That short statement from you means a lot. Thats all i can count on now. Thats what will get me through
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

ConfusedInMichigan said:


> Ive lost faith in women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your ex-wife isn't representative of all women.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

You're human- we all make mistakes- don't beat yourself up - learn from it so you don't repeat it. Have confidence in yourself.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

And Confused

The next time she calls or texts just ignore her.

Find a real woman that has the same values as yourself.

And as to your own happiness, look within.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww lame!!

I lost faith in men though. So, can't blame ya there


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

She actually brought me presents and put on this big production. God im dumb. However, im being overcome by a calming nervousness if anyone knows what i mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Stop beating yourself up. She fooled you big deal - now you be the stronger person. If you don't stop kicking yourself for this you will never get better. Go for a walk clear your head. When my WH first left I gave in to one or two things- I wound up being mad at myself for giving in because he got his way - I learned- & I feel better with myself because I found my voice


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Awww lame!!
> 
> I lost faith in men though. So, can't blame ya there


Well you lost your faith in men. LIM lost his faith in women.


Ding! DIng! Ding!

We have a match. You two should PM each other and see what else you have in common.

Hey! You never know.....


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Well you are an idiot. But thank goodness you are only human. 

Chin up my good man. There was a point in my divorce process where if my ex would have reached out I would have done the same thing. 

It's life, but learn the lesson and look inward.


----------

